# Tinting filler etc



## tim (3 Feb 2005)

I was reading Jeff Jewitt's book on Finishing the other night and got very interested in the section where making the most of natural defects gets discussed. One thing in particular caught my eye where a significant gap/split was filled with an epoxy mix which was tinted to give a funky emerald/ black colour. Of course all the sources for pigments and dyes that I can find are US based and all the ones here seem to be for woodmatching. I know I could ask artist suppliers but I don't want to waste time by using the wrong terminology - I didn't realise for a long time that latex paint was just waterbased paint in English (and nor did the Dulux Trade helpdesk!!)


So can anyone tell me where I can find more interesteing pigments or if I were to use artists colours what i should use.

Many thanks


Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2005)

Tim,

I use UTCs and artists' colours (oil paints and acrylics) for adding colour to some finishes and for graining repairs etc. I haven't used them with epoxy though. I suspect that the addition of oil or a spirit based dye might be detrimental to the glue - however, it might be worth a bit of experimentation.

Pigments (powders) would be fine in epoxy although I infer you don't want the usual earth colurs. I have seen fancy filled pieces at craft fairs and I suspect that a craft supplies place is the most likely to have "interesting colours" It is the sort of thing turners do too, try cross posting in the turning section.


----------



## tim (3 Feb 2005)

Thanks Chris,

UTCs ? :? 

I'll try posting in the turners' section - if you don't hear from me soon, can someone come in and get me?

:lol: T


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2005)

Tim,
Universal Tinting Colours (or colourants). Basically they will mix with anything - oil, water or spirit based.

They are the same thing that the paint store measures out into a white base to make your 1001th shade of Dulux or whatever. I have used them in shellac, waterbase and oil finishes.


----------



## tim (3 Feb 2005)

Chris

They sound exactly what I 'm after but I'm assuming that I can't just waltz into B&Q to get them. Can you give me a source please.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## frank (3 Feb 2005)

tim woodturners use an epoxy resin that you can put tints in and metal flakes or crushed stone try turners retreat or craft suppliies . when its dry you can sand it and polish it to give a high shine or leave it matt


----------



## jasonB (3 Feb 2005)

I've used epoxy and metal powders from Tiranti's in the past, thay have a very good mail order service & web site 

http://www.tiranti.co.uk/data/ASP/shows ... al+Fillers

Here's an ash bowl with aluminium powder in the cracks that I did

http://photobucket.com/albums/v156/jaso ... iveAsh.jpg

Jason


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2005)

tim":nar53sds said:


> Can you give me a source please.



Tim,
Mine are a couple of years old now but they are called Kolorit Univeral Colorants made in Denmark and distributed in the UK by J. H. Ratcliffe & Co
135a Linaker Street
Southport PR8 5DF
Tel 01704 537999

I did a quick search on the web but don't see them directly although a number of firms sell their stuff - can't remember where I got mine but here is one possibility http://www.tryrelics.co.uk/catalogue/A/26 I suspect the colorizers shown on that page are the same thing.

Do get the all the primary and complementary colours as well if you can so that you can blend any colour you want.


----------



## trevtheturner (4 Feb 2005)

Tim,

Wot Frank said. It's called Inlace, available in clear, black, white and various mixed colour effects, together with various coloured nuggets (granules) and metal flakes to mix in as you choose. Made in U.S.A. but stocked by Turners' Retreat and Craft Supplies. It turns well but I haven't used it on anything else although, if it gives you the colour you want, I see no reason why it should not be successful, particularly for large defects which it will easily fill. It does need about 8 hours to cure, though.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Cutting Crew (7 Feb 2005)

Hello Tim,

If you look in the March edition of "Woodturning" magazine that will be out later this week there is a very good article on using fillers for wood defects.

Inlace is covered as is using earth pigments and dyes from Liberon along with many other ideas.

Hope this helps.

Regards....Mike


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2005)

Thanks Mike I'll have a look - I'm assuming its in WHS?

Cheers

T


----------



## trevtheturner (7 Feb 2005)

Tim,

WHS in Hereford normally have it on the shelf.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2005)

Just one thought - do any of these metallic fillers react badly with oak?

T


----------



## Cutting Crew (7 Feb 2005)

Tim,

I'm not sure but I would doubt it as most of the metal fragments will be covered in epoxy or whatever you use as an adhesive.

But, as always I'm sure it would be safer to try a sample before ruining all your hard work.

Regards....Mike


----------

